# First Walk



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Minnie is due for her 2nd vaccination in 2 weeks time, I'm just wondering when she'll be ok to start going for walks? 

Iv heard different things some people saying you have to wait and extra week or 2 and others are saying you can walk them more or less straight away (within reason) the next day! 

I'm just wondering what's the right thing to do? Any advice is much appreciated  

Thank you very much x x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello - you will find vets offer differing advice. Beau was allowed to walk one week after her last jabs but some vets prefer to leave it for two weeks! I have never heard of them being allowed to walk the next day as think the vaccine has to get into the system properly though no doubt someone will say it is fine! Best to go with what your vet advises at the time


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you very much! 

I will defiantly leave it a week or 2 before we start to walk her! 

Thanks anyway  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Different vets give different advise ... 1 week or 2 weeks after second vaccination  

Well worth doing a little bit of lead training in the garden and around the home before your first walk .. my new puppy is less than happy with her lead lol .. she will be ready to go out next Tuesday .. so we are some serious lead training going on at the moment  

I also had a puppy which used to lead bite on those early walks ... lots of praise for good walking behaviour would be my tip and try not to turn any lead biting into a game ... all the fun of dog ownership .. xxx

Enjoy your puppy and your first walk


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you JoJo!

I have been putting the lead on her to get her used to it! Like you said she isn't best pleased with it lol! She just wants to bite it but she is getting a lot better! 

Thank you  xx


----------

